# Troy-Bilt storm 2840



## sea salt

Hi all....new here.

I just ordered a Troy-Bilt storm 2840 from Lowes. It's being delivered in 4-7 days. I wanted to get a manual online and read up before it gets here. However, when I go to the TB site, it requires a serial number. I don't have that yet and Lowes can't get it for me now. 

Does anyone have a pdf manual online, or a serial number I can borrow?

Also....anyone have the 2840?

Thanks.....


----------



## bwdbrn1

Here ya' go, see if this is what you're looking for.

http://dl.owneriq.net/f/f8af8ac7-b383-b624-85c8-d37e01238fe4.pdf


----------



## Shryp

Lowes probably lists the model number, for serial number just make one up and see if it works. I do that for the Ariens manual lookups.


----------



## sea salt

bwdbrn1 said:


> Here ya' go, see if this is what you're looking for.
> 
> http://dl.owneriq.net/f/f8af8ac7-b383-b624-85c8-d37e01238fe4.pdf


Thanks....that's exactly what I was looking for..


----------



## sea salt

Thanks again for the owner's manual. I read through it and there is no mention of the headlight. It mentions a switch to turn on/off the heated handles. However, no mention of a headlight switch.

Is there a switch somwhere to turn the headlight on/off?

Also...anyone have a link for the B&S 277CC motor?

thanks again for the help......


----------



## bwdbrn1

Yeah, I just did a search with Storm 2840, so that manual that came up might not be all inclusive of all models in the Troy Bilt Storm 2840 series of snowblowers, but it got you in the ball park. Make sure when yours is delivered that you read the owner's manual that comes with the machine, and use the space provided to record the model and serial numbers specific to your snowblower. They'll help you with parts and service as you need them in the future. 

You can try finding the manual for the engine here, but you'll have to have the specific model number.
Manuals | Customer Support | Briggs & Stratton


----------



## sea salt

OK....the snow blower was delivered yesterday. It all looks great. Checked the oil and then gave it a few pulls on the cord with no gas....nice and slow....just to move things around a bit. Everything felt good. I checked the cables and they all seemed to have just the right amount free play. I put a couple 1/8" shims under the shave plate and adjusted the skid plates. So...the only thing left...put in some gas and start 'er up.

I dumped in about a quart of gas, plugged in the electric starter, full choke, full throttle, hit the button, and......bam...she started right up!! I let her idle for a couple of minutes and then gave the drive and auger a try.....all worked perfectly. Heated handrails, IMHO, are a waste of wire and technology. The Headlight is on constantly..... no on/off....and again, IMHO, doesn't look like it would light much up. 

The only thing missing....SNOW!!! Forecast is for a Nor'easter to come up the coast mid next week....I hope it dumps on us.

Oh...it came with a manual for the motor....but I can't tell what brand it is.....


----------



## bwdbrn1

You might just change your mind about the hand warmers when the temps drop. Looking at Troy Bilt's web page, they refer to the engine as a Troy Bilt, but you can clearly see the Briggs and Stratton emblem in at least one of the pictures.

Let us know how it works for you when that snow gets there.


----------



## sea salt

OK...the file picture of the blower does clearly show a B&S marking on the motor. However, in real life, it's definitely different. The manuals for the motor say Troy built 277cc motor. No mention whatsoever about B&S. I checked the B&S site and this motor is not there. B&S has a 250cc motor that takes 20 oz and a 305cc that takes 28 oz of motor oil. This TB motor takes 27.2 oz of oil... similar to the 305cc B&S. The file pictures on the B&S site don't exactly look the same either...unless they are only showing the smaller motor and not the bigger series. 

So, I guess Troy_Bilt/MTD may have actually built this motor. 

I put about 3 hrs use on it this week. I want to get ready to change the oil, I wanted to ask what weight oil came with it from the factory. The manual is all over the place....straight 30, 40, 50 15W40 25W50 10W30 10W40 etc...all based on temps. I'll probably use 10W40....and maybe even a synthetic.


----------



## Shryp

My guess would be 5w30, 5w20, 0w20.


----------



## sea salt

The engine looks to be built my PowerMore™ Winterized Snow Blower and Snow Thrower Engine


----------



## fronos4

If you didn't change the oil yet, go with a 5W30 Synthetic. The 10W40 will be too thick for the cold temps.


----------



## sea salt

I made a rather large typo in my post above....this motor takes 37.2 ounces of oil...NOT 27.2 ounces....that's a big difference.

I haven't changed the oil yet. However, 5w-30 isn't even an option according to the manual.


----------



## bwdbrn1

When you change the oil, measure what comes out of it. That'll give you a good idea of what has to go back into it. Not that yours is, but I have seen misprints in manuals before.

Keep us posted on how your machine performs for you.


----------



## sea salt

Good idea about measuring what comes out....I hope it is less, because none of my other motors use 10W-40. I'll have to buy 2 quarts and I only need 5 ounces out of the second. I would use 10W-30, but according the chart above, that's only good to the low 30's.....

I've used the machine twice now. During the first storm this past week and then again yesterday after I made some linkage adjustments. I have a few neighbors that have weekend homes in my neighborhood. I usually do their driveways for them. I purposefully left one undone. 

The machine took care of a wet slushy 8" storm with absolute ease. I did 5 driveways, all the sidewalks and all of the EODs. The EOD where not only thick, but, because of the wet slushy stuff, they were heavy, compacted and solid. As always. the first cut into an EOD pile is the toughest. After that, I just ate them away. I never once had to clean out the chute. 

I live at the end of a cul de sac. The town sucks. They sometimes send a front end loader to clean up the cul de sac and sometimes not. This time....not. So, I did the entire cul de sac street area also.

Initial run was a total of just over 3 hours run time. The machine was delivered assembled. However, the adjustments weren't tweaked well. After the first run, I noticed I wasn't getting the full 200deg rotation on the chute. I also notice that either reverse was too slow and that 1st Forward was too fast. Putting it in 2nd and 3rd forward was jumpy. An easy adjustment to the gear cable and now all gears are just right. I also took the chute hex rod off and re-installed it according to the manuals. Now, I get the full 200deg rotation AND, more importantly, it rotates silky smooth. 

So, yesterday, after about another hour of runtime cleaning out the one neighbors very packed down driveway, his walkway and solid EOD mess, I can clearly state that I couldn't be happier with the new machine.

We've got another winter storm coming in Wednesday, but right now it's being billed as a rain maker....but....that's what they said about the 12/26 storm.....and we got over 30" plus 4 and 5 FOOT drifts.....we shall see!!!!!


----------



## ttles714

*power more motor*

Made in china for MTD. I guess time will tell.


----------



## sea salt

Is there a link somewhere that shows Powermore motors are built in china? I'm not rushing to judgement that the motor is necessarily bad just because of where it is built. I'm more curious than anything else.

My first impressions are excellent. The motor started right up, idled nicely at low RPMs and worked like heck up in the full throttle RPM range. I agree that time will tell....but hey...that goes for anything mechanical...no?


----------



## sea salt

Never mind....my own link has the info I asked about. 

_Powermore™ is a brand of outdoor power equipment small engines developed exclusively by MTD in conjunction with their manufacturing partner in China. MTD engine specialists are directly involved in the design and manufacturing to ensure the quality and dependability that MTD is known for. In fact, engine warranty claims are far below the industry norm of 1% experienced by other Outdoor Power Equipment engine brands. _


----------



## Ant2410

Mobil 1 5w30 synthetic and you'll be all set!

I run this oil in my 2410 and my Generac Generator.


----------



## JS2048

The powermore engines have actually performed pretty well overall. I've worked for Lowes for the past 8 years, not a Lowes cheerleader so I'm not on here pushing the brand, but they've done ok. They've been on the 24" and 26" Troy Bilt units since 08-09, and the larger ones since 09-10. I've worked in 2 very busy OPE stores and we rarely see a genuine engine problem. Typically just carb problems caused by old gas.

My only issue, as a small engine mechanic, is that repair parts are a little tough to come by. It's not like a B&S where you can get every last nut, bolt, and washer that makes up the engine. They're starting to get better though. When they first came out I bought a blown-up 24" unit for my dad. PO ran it low on oil and shattered the connecting rod. Had to buy a shortblock assembly, as the rod wasn't available anywhere. Some of these repair parts are starting to hit the market, but certain items are only available with complete assemblies.


----------



## Ant2410

I just used my Storm 2410 right after we got hit with a blizzard here on Long Island with over 20"+ by me. 

I have to say this thing NEVER ONCE stalled or choked on any of the driveways i cleared. Mind you the snow was significantly taller in some parts than the auger housing itself and it just ate it up. And with this machine i cleared a total of 8 driveways (3 neighbors FREE, 5 paid) back to back. Made myself $600 cash in 5 hours with this thing, not too bad huh  

This is the best $500 ive spent in a long time.


----------



## Capt_Jim

bwdbrn1 said:


> Here ya' go, see if this is what you're looking for.
> 
> http://dl.owneriq.net/f/f8af8ac7-b383-b624-85c8-d37e01238fe4.pdf


*Just wanted to say thanks to JS2048!*
Here it is 2020, & Troy Bilt doesn't have this manual available. but you provided the link needed. Hope you see this!
Capt_Jim


----------

